# Solved: Maytag Gas Oven Not Working



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

My wife told me the gas oven isn't working, so I checked it out and sure enough the electric ignitor is broken (fell apart in a few pieces). Easy enough I thought, I will install a new one.

Then she told me "the last batch of cookies didn't bake all the way". And the "preheat light was on". 

Now I am confused.  If the oven was already on to bake a few cookies, shouldn't it have stayed on to bake them all? Or does the ignitor operate periodically (maybe to regulate the temperature) while the oven is already heated?


----------



## K7M (Feb 27, 2000)

I'm not sure about your oven but in most cases the ignitor is also used to sense the flame. If the ignitor will not sense the flame the electronics will shut off the gas to the burner.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Yea once the over kicked off it need to get lite again from the ignitor.

The same happen to the oven my dad had but it was some months old but cover under warranty so he called Sears. Sears said it will take 5 weeks to get the part. Do you want to wait? If not we will let you take it back for another. He said I will just get another new one. But they did not have the same one any more and he got one that was $200.00 or more then the one he had but it cost him nothing because it was all covered under the Sears warranty. He really lucked out on it to because the newer stove was so much better but it did not cost him any more money and it's been 5 years or so now I guess without any trouble.


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

The igniter was it. I picked one up on the way home from work and installed it in about 10 minutes. My wife can bake cookies now.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Good to hear you fixed it.

How much did it cost?


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

I picked it up at a local appliance store for $85. I could have got one for about $50 online, but sometimes you have to pay premium to get something in one day.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Either price I say is not bad. Look at what it cost to have a repair guy come out and just the part may of even cost more plus his time.


----------

